# New Baby Mini Horse!



## Feathersprings

Late night (9:30 pm) My Miniature Mare had her foal.. got everything i was hoping for.. a girl and black and white pinto  Her Registered name will be 
"Feather Springs Jezebel Moon"


----------



## fjm

Congratulations! Hope mother and baby are doing well.


----------



## schpeckie

She is adorable! Congratulations on your new little pony!


----------



## okilayla

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

AWWWWW...how incredibly precious! So glad you got what you were hoping for!


----------



## robin

Oh my! How adorable is she?!? You must be so thrilled. Congratulations on your new arrival, FS, and I hope all proceeds in the best possible way.


----------



## cavon

Awwww how beautiful! I love Pintos.


----------



## partial2poodles

I wish I had a perfect place for those. It would be my dream, too to have a nice pair.


----------



## spoowhisperer

Oh man, can I come stay at your place for a while? So jealous of you! I was looking at your web page the other day actually, you have quite the menagerie! You are also quite the artist!!! Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## Trillium

So very very cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## furmom

OMG! Too cute.


----------



## Feathersprings

spoowhisperer said:


> Oh man, can I come stay at your place for a while? So jealous of you! I was looking at your web page the other day actually, you have quite the menagerie! You are also quite the artist!!! Congrats on your new beauty!


Well just come on over !!! I am just loving this baby  Knowing I am going to keep her is more fun too !


----------



## Feathersprings

Thanks for all the nice comments. I will send some more pics when she "unfolds
a bit LOL! A few days makes a big difference


----------



## Keithsomething

Sherry, CONGRATULATIONS!!!
I went and had a look at your site...oh man, I've always been scared of horses (ask Barb... >.>) but I could see myself owning a miniature one! they're ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Feathersprings

You for sure wouldnt be afraid of Minis  They are so much fun! and not that much bigger that a Poodle!


----------



## Sutton Bend

She is so nicely marked! Mom looks to be a beauty too! :baby: Baby horse down, new poodle to go! 

Really nice you get to keep her. Do you use them to Drive?


----------



## Sutton Bend

OK I just got back from your website too. NICE. I love all the critters, the minis and the greenwing especially! I had a greenwing, raised her from an egg. Costly was such a good "baby". Have fun with your new baby too.


----------



## Feathersprings

I am going to keep this one most likely.She is pretty much what I was looking for  Her Mom ,Sparrow, is my favorite...but a bit bigger than the size I really like (34") Hopefully with her sire being 29" we have some size reduction. No, we don't use them for Driving. I have friends that do and it looks like great fun. for me they are yard pets  I have wanted to do clicker training with a mini so she will be my guinea pig. I did a little with her father who was afraid to be touched. he has made great progress and really wants to be with me in the yard  He is so cute!!! 

And now the new poodle to go.....hope to have info on that soon


----------



## Sutton Bend

Look forward to her progress, in photos please!


----------



## WonderPup

Feathersprings said:


> Late night (9:30 pm) My Miniature Mare had her foal.. got everything i was hoping for.. a girl and black and white pinto  Her Registered name will be
> "Feather Springs Jezebel Moon"


Awww soooo pretty! I want to steal her  Congrats!


----------



## Bella's Momma

Congratulations!


----------



## faerie

Want!


----------



## CelticKitti

Cute!!


----------



## Feathersprings

I took a little video of her today.. she is a sassy little thing


----------



## Keithsomething

Feathersprings said:


> I took a little video of her today.. she is a sassy little thing
> 
> YouTube - Jezebel Moon 2 days


Hahaha awwwwwwh my gosh that girl is soooooooo adorable!!! Oh man...I need to buy a farm now!!


----------



## fjm

If I had the space, I don't think I could resist keeping ponies again, even knowing what hard work they can be. And your miniatures are even more tempting ...

Sassy would make a lovely call name!


----------



## Sutton Bend

If that video doesn't bring a smile to your face I don't know what would! Give a big hug for me!


----------



## Feathersprings

Today they got to leave the barn for just a bit before it was raining again.. and without her jacket! Tonight it goes back on as it will only be in the mid 20's , very cold for here  I can finally tell out in the sun that she has two blue eyes..


----------



## Sutton Bend

OK It is more than I can take! My bags are packed, I'm coming out! 

Wish I could...


----------



## Feathersprings

Fun with Photos today, Sparrow was tired of me only taking pictures of her baby so I took a few of her today and the baby as well...someone on my horse list mentioned the one of Sparrow looks like an oil painting! Interesting light! It is just a photograph....


----------

